# Sinamics S120 Telegrammverlängerung



## ukofumo (17 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, bräuchte mal wieder eure Unterstützung....

Also, ich habe hier ein Sinamics S120 System (CU320-2DP) mit vier Antrieben. (SPS S7 CPU 315-2PN/DP)
Die Antriebe 1 & 2 funzen als Einfachpositionierer (Telegramm 111), die beiden anderen Antriebe sollen nur Drehzahlgeregelt laufen (Telegramm 1 oder ggf. Telegramm 2)  Das alles klappt soweit auch wunderbar....
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das in dem Telegramm 111 auch die Stör & Warncodes mit übertragen werden....
Für den Drehzahlbetrieb hab ich aber kein Telegramm gefunden in welchen auch diese Stör & Warncodes enthalten sind....
Da aber Schaltschrank und Bedienung/Visualisierung doch recht weit von einander entfernt stehen wäre es schon schön wenn ich auch zu den Drehzahlgeregelten Antrieben die Stör und Warncodes in meiner Visualisierung anzeigen könnte....
Unser Siemens-Dealer meinte ich könne das ja mit einer Telegrammverlängerung lösen, ... ?!?
Hab dann diese Telegrammverlängerung auch im Starter zu dem jeweiligen Telegramm hinzugefügt, (Senderichtung - 2 Worte)...
Und jetzt stell ich mir die Frage was ich in der HW-Config der CPU einstellen muss ??? 
Einfach in der HW-Config an dem Telegramm ein Universalmodul (Eingang - 2 Worte) funzt leider nicht da kommt dann sofort Busfehler....

Wäre für sonstige Ideen Dankbar!
Gruß ukofumo


----------



## Gerold (17 Juli 2010)

ich meine das man im Hardwaremanager "Freies Telegramm" wählen kann.Da kann man dann die Länge der Ein - und Ausgangsbyte festlegen.


----------



## offliner (19 Juli 2010)

Telegramm 352 dürfte auch passen...


----------



## Superkater (19 Juli 2010)

*Asl 2. Schritt - Freies Telgramm wählen*

Ich setze bei der Erst-IBS immer ein Standardtelegramm damit die Grundeinstellungen genormt sind, und dann schalte ich bei der zweiten Achs-IBS immer auf freies Telegramm um und verlängere einfach die Ausgangsdaten zu SPS um 2-x Wörter. 

Dort kann man dann zusätzlich den Störrcode und Warncode übertragen, wenn man KEINE Safety-Funktion verwendet.


----------



## ukofumo (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo, Danke erst mal für die Antworten

@ offliner:
Ich werd mir mal TLG 352 näher anschauen...

@ Gerold:
In der HW-Config kann man zwar auch "Freies Telegramm" wählen, allerdings lässt sich dort die Word-Anzahl nicht verstellen, er bietet mir nur Freies Telegramm mit entweder 16/16-Worten oder 32/32-Worten an.... (kopfkratz)

@ Krauser:
Ok, im Starter erst Standardtelegramm und dann auf freies Telegramm umschalten und entsprechend verlängern verstehe ich ja auch noch...  nur, wie muss ich das dann in der HW-Config der SPS anlegen (nochmal kopfkratz)


Leider konnte mir der Sie-Support da bissher auch nicht so richtig weiter helfen.... allerdings bekam ich da den Hinweiß das es für den Starter eine Zusatzoption (3WS oder so ähnlich) gibt, die dann die Kommunikationseinstellungen vom Starter-Projekt in die SPS-HW-Config übertragen kann (blöder weise wollen die für diese Option dann gleich 350 Teuros sehen)

Gruß ukofumo


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Zusatzoption nennt sich DriveES.
Wird aber nur dann benötigt wenn kein vollwertiges Step7 auf dem Rechner installiert ist.
Wie hast du die Antriebe an die CPU in HWConfig projektiert?
Wenn über GSD dann hast du bei den freien Telegrammen nur die 16Wort und 32Wort Varianten, die 16er ist für SERVO Antriebe die 32er für Vectorantriebe, an CU oder Einspeisung funktionieren beide nicht.
Wenn Du ein vollwertiges Step7 installiert hast und Starter nach der Step7 Installation gelaufen ist dann müsste im HWCatalog unter PROFIBUS-DP ein Ordner SINAMICS sein.
Wenn der da ist und Du ein Objekt von dort an die SPS projektierst dann sollte eine Übertragung der im Starter konfigurierten Telegramme nach HWConfig ohne Probleme möglich sein.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ukofumo (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo

so, hab mich nun mal mit dem TLG 352 beschäftigt, das scheint zu passen, Danke für den Tip, kann es aber erst nächste Woche im "realen Leben" testen

@ christoph:
Hab Step 7 V5.4 SP3 HF1 (ok ich weiß, es gibt schon SP5),
Ich kann im Step-Manager eine Sinamics-Station hinzufügen - von dort dann auch automatisch den Starter öffnen (V4.1.5) nur eben nicht die HW-Config automatisiert übertragen.... 
Unter PROFIBUS-DP gibet bei mir zwar den SINAMICS-Ordner allerdings endhält der nur sehr beschränkte Telegramme und es funzt damit auch nicht!
Mit der GSD von der Original-CF-Kart der CU320-2DP (die taucht dann unter weitere Feldgeräte auf) stehen dann auch die EPOS-Telegramme und noch eine vielzahl anderer TLG's zur Verfügung. Und damit habe ich die Antriebe bisher auch zum laufen bekommen.

Gruß ukofumo


----------



## roadrunner (30 Juni 2011)

ukofumo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bräuchte mal wieder eure Unterstützung....
> 
> Also, ich habe hier ein Sinamics S120 System (CU320-2DP) mit vier Antrieben. (SPS S7 CPU 315-2PN/DP)
> Die Antriebe 1 & 2 funzen als Einfachpositionierer (Telegramm 111), die beiden anderen Antriebe sollen nur Drehzahlgeregelt laufen (Telegramm 1 oder ggf. Telegramm 2) Das alles klappt soweit auch wunderbar....
> Nun ist mir aufgefallen das in dem Telegramm 111 auch die Stör & Warncodes mit übertragen werden....


 

Hallo,

@ukofumo

Wie Steuerst du die 2 Antriebe mit den EPOS von der CPU an?
Verwendest du den FB283?

Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2011)

@roadrunner

ich bin mal gespannt, wann ukofumo (Letzte Aktivität: 17.05.2011 10:54) antwortet.

Auch wenn der FB283 nicht gerade als schlank zu bezeichnen ist, aber wenn man gar nichts hat,
ist die Beispielprojekt mit den vorhandenen VATs ein guter Anfang.

Falls du den FB83 kennen solltest, dann ist das kaum ein Unterschied in der Verwendung.

Frank


----------



## roadrunner (1 Juli 2011)

Ich kenne nur die Bausteine vom POSMO A, die waren auch schon nicht gerade Zykluszeit schonend.

Wollte nur wissen ob jemand Sinamics EPOS (TLG111) auch ohne diesen FB283 in Verwendung hat.

roadrunner


----------

